

Syrian Electronic Army attacks Outbrain - eplanit
http://m.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2289438/syrian-electronic-army-attacks-outbrain

======
ferdo
More like shadowy Western intel group attacks outbrain, blames shadowy Middle
Eastern group.

